# When posting in Urgent



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

We have stickies at the top of *Urgent* but I think some people tend to overlook them or having read them over time others just forget the info posted there. I'm hoping that by posting here those members will remember to go review the stickies from time to time.

When posting in Urgent please follow the format that was chosen for this section.

*City, State (2 letter) - ID# and name (if given), sex (M or F) and age, and then additional info that you would like to give. * Please don't write all letters in Caps. 

This additional info area is a great place to post if the dog was S/N or is good with cats, kids, other dogs. Also a great place to put if the dog is HW- or UTD on shots. Title space is limited so pack all the info in that will fit. Remember many people who read through here don't have the time to read each post -- they come in, scan through looking for dogs in their area, and then are out. Many readers don't ever post. 

All dogs <u>must be purebred and urgent </u>so no need to post either of these in the title. That is a waste of valuable title space.

Again, we have several stickies at the top of Urgent that are helpful to read. Having a set format has been found to cut way down on duplicate postings and also to allow quick scans for our rescue groups. The how's and why's are posted in those stickies.

When Mods and Admin were putting together the format the rescue members were also listened to for ideas on the format to be chosen. 

Contrary to what some may be thinking -







- this is not a chance for Mods to play at showing their authority. I would rather be doing something else than coming behind and rewording <u>Titles</u> of threads. But the dogs in this area are many times down to their last day or two of life. We have got to work together to keep _Urgent_ in a super organized fashion so that there are no (or very low) chance of duplicate threads and that rescues that pull in a certain area don't overlook a dog's thread that they may have been able to help. 

Also, I believe that when someone starts a thread on a dog they should then take on the responsibility of watching out for that thread. Go back and check the link on PF or keep an eye on the list where the original info came from and let readers know if that dog was saved, adopted, or just no longer available. It doesn't do any good to "bump" a dog 2 days after it has left a shelter.


----------

